# Wabasha area could use a buddy



## LovelyLaura (May 7, 2017)

I only have one year experience and would love to tag along with someone. Kruger park, Coffee Mill Ski area or weaver bottoms. Let me know. Laura


----------



## harvey lovejoy (May 30, 2013)

LovelyLaura said:


> I only have one year experience and would love to tag along with someone. Kruger park, Coffee Mill Ski area or weaver bottoms. Let me know. Laura


Found about 50 near Millville last Wed. South facing slope near top of valley. Thought it was just starting because all were fresh 3-4 inchers and only found 2 that were over. Had brown trout, leeks, morels on the grill while turkey hunting. Got the bird on Thursday and looked around in same area on Sat. only to find very few new ones. Tried another spot Sat and found maybe 40 more on flat on bottom of South facing slope. Ground was getting dry on the South facing slopes and won't look there again until we get some rain. Got chewed up by the prickly ash and arms look terrible because of the blood thinner meds I take. Got a nice turkey 22 pound turkey with a 10 1/2 inch beard, and caught a nice 14 1/4 brown trout. Not a bad trip for and old fart. Leaving for opener later today, or I might have tried for morels again this week.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Keeper going harvey. Gotta keep doing and not just talking about it. Congrats my hats off to you. Buckthornman


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man (May 27, 2017)

LovelyLaura said:


> I only have one year experience and would love to tag along with someone. Kruger park, Coffee Mill Ski area or weaver bottoms. Let me know. Laura


Here in duluth visiting family with 30 plus years of hunting but dont know where to here if there here I can find them.


----------

